# The evolution…



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Afternoon,

I've been gradually evolving my coffee setup over the years, starting with a Jura bean-to-cup, moving on to a Francino Heavenly and then two Sage Dual Boilers. Last year I took the plunge with an ACS Vesuvius.

I have been through various grinders including a Macap and a modded Mazzer Royal, and have been with the Ceado e37s for the past five years. Today, I received the Niche and looking forward to seeing what it can do.

I am hoping the ease of switching beans with the Niche will push me on to explore a wider selection of beans.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Great setup! Good job the Vesuvius isn't 1mm taller 🤣


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That's certainly a tight fit, good job it's a side opening tank!


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Chriss29 said:


> Great setup! Good job the Vesuvius isn't 1mm taller 🤣





DavecUK said:


> That's certainly a tight fit, good job it's a side opening tank!


 Just sneaked it under there! I probably need to get a filling spout - I think I have seen you using one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@MrChris I use something similar to this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laser-3841-Measuring-Jug-Litre/dp/B001172DH4/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=oil+filler+can&qid=1632251392&sr=8-11


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

If you have a kettle that works really nice (a gooseneck).


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Denis S said:


> If you have a kettle that works really nice (a gooseneck).


 Good idea! Thanks


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

that's snug, fab setup, I'm sure you'll be happy with the Niche


----------

